
Show HN: I wrote this to make note taking on YouTube effective - auBavan
https://www.tuberslab.com/
======
llagerlof
I am trying it and looks fantastic.

But the UX needs improvement. I tested just the offline version using Firefox.
This is what could be improved:

\- When I reload the video, all my notes were lost. The notes should be
persistent with autosave feature (web storage or indexed db).

\- The youtube UI is already cluttered. Why bother to hide the editor buttons?
The buttons should be always visible.

\- The copy to clipboard doesn't work for me (Firefox issue, maybe?).

\- The Save button down't give me any feedback. What it means? After I clicked
it I realoaded the page, but just part of my notes was retrieved. Mostly was
lost.

\- What is summary write mode? I tried to write something, save, switch to
note taking mode and returned to summary. Just a blank summary.

\- The topic is about the full note, I presume. If yes, maybe it's better to
change the label to note title or description?

\- When the user start taking notes, the video should stay paused until manual
play (When text lost focus? shortcut? A second ENTER?). Enable autoplay inside
options.

\- Add a shortcut to allow the user start typing insted of clicking on the
text editor.

And the hard features to implement:

\- Allow to export notes into a file, with the images for printing.

\- Allow to save the notes into a json, with images, to allow reloading
offline notes.

Thanks for this amazing application.

~~~
auBavan
Thank you so so much for the feedback.

1) Yes I don’t save the notes locally. Never thought of this offline scenario.
Will implement soon.

2) That makes sense. I thought hiding the buttons could reduce the distraction
while watching videos. But, as you mentioned, youtube ui is already a busy
place. no point. Will do.

3) I’ll test and fix it tomorrow if it is replicable.

4) Partly retrieved? Thats worrying. May be there could be a bug with
refreshing. I’ll test it. I’ll add a feedback on save button as well.

5) Summary pad is something I use to compose a complete picture of the video
from notes taken. Summary going away is worrying, I’ll double check.

6) Topic is like a folder. I normally watch multiple videos on a topic. So, I
tag them with same topic and then I can filter them by topic on my phone.

7) Ok. I’ll introduce enable/disable autoplay option in settings.

8) Short cut to focus is a fantastic idea.

9) That would be fantastic. I’ll see how I can do it.

10) I am not sure If I can get that much space from extensions. Offline
support is going to be tough. But will try.

I can’t thank you enough for the feedback and encouraging words. I’ll update
once everything is fixed. Have a fantastic day.

------
siddienahar
Hey, interesting product and good work with the launch too. But I'm not able
to register and getting "SignIn Failed".

Also, you may also want to check [https://lanes.io/](https://lanes.io/) \-- It
gives similar capability.

~~~
siddienahar
Ok, so I registered via website and then tried logging to the extension and it
worked. When I tried registering through the extension, I was getting above
mentioned error.

~~~
auBavan
oh.. I’ll look into that asap.

~~~
auBavan
I just tried to replicate myself. It seems working fine on chrome and firefox
on a mac. May I know on what you were trying registering?

------
auBavan
I would love to receive some feedback on this if someone had some time. I
completed MVP in a month, but polishing it took about 4 months( after hours
and weekends). Still not finished though. I am planning to add more Note apps
integrations as they open their APIs. Thank you.

------
blisseyGo
A FYI: On Safari, the text renders on top of the images on the website. Layout
issues.

~~~
auBavan
oops. How embarrassing. I own & develop on a mac. But, still ignored Safari.
:( Will fix it during lunch break. Thanks for spotting.

~~~
auBavan
I fixed it. Thanks again for spotting it.

